# Bimmerfest Mandatory ED Compliance... Individual Manufaktur 2017 M3



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

The delivery experience of the Welt with Individual is really something else... :thumbup:



dkreidel said:


> Beautiful car; congratulations! I've done highly customized BMW and Porsche ED's, and there is nothing like seeing your car that had existed only in your mind's eye for months in advance.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Beautiful bold color scheme!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

:thumbup:



pharding said:


> Beautiful bold color scheme!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

*Final tracking leg...*

Car was shipped in the Eurasian Highway on the 30th of Nov, or about 6 days after Munich drop off. The Eurasian Highway is part of the K-Line shipping line which does not have a vehicle tracking system as the WW line. So I am tracking the ship via free Sat trial and once it hits Brunswick then I will start calling the BMW Genius line for ground tracking updates.

So far:
- Nov 23: delivery at Welt
- Nov 24: drop off at Munich Airport LogInOut
- Nov 24: pick up from LogInOut to Bremerhaven port
- Nov 30: loaded on the Eurasian Highway at Bremerhaven port
- Dec 2: left Bremerhaven port
- Dec 3: arrives at Southampton port
- Dec 4: left Southampton port
- Dec 17: arrives at Baltimore port
- Dec 18: left Baltimore port
- Dec 20: expected in Brunswick (about 5 days of delay from original 15th of Dec arrival estimate)


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

- Dec 19: arrived at Brunswick :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

- Dec 20: cleared US Customs
- Dec 21: at VDC


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

- Dec 21: VDC work completed
- Dec 21: car handed over to the trucking company :thumbup:


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

Technic said:


> - Dec 21: VDC work completed
> - Dec 21: car handed over to the trucking company :thumbup:


Are you getting this detail from the vessel tracking, from your dealer or from somewhere else?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

BMW Genius = (844) 443-6487 :thumbup:



tsbrown said:


> Are you getting this detail from the vessel tracking, from your dealer or from somewhere else?


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

Technic said:


> BMW Genius = (844) 443-6487 :thumbup:


Wish I'd used that...maybe I will next time. Looking forward to sunny FL pics of that spectacular M3.


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

Huge congratulations! Must have been a relief and yet rewarding to finally get the car after such a process.

Any advice to those planning an ED? Lessons learned?

Thanks!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

This is more a "self-inflicting wound" than enjoyment, don't kid yourself... I'm just bored. 



tsbrown said:


> Wish I'd used that...maybe I will next time. Looking forward to sunny FL pics of that spectacular M3.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks

The Individual ordering process is very time consuming as it seems designed to be very "old school" although they do not see it that way. There is no website that you can design your own options/colors, no set list of options to choose from, no set price list. This is all via email, back and forth, with your own sketches, your own written descriptions of what you would like and then wait days or weeks to get their understanding, approval and pricing -if any.

So in my particular case (ED, artificially limited dealer M3 allocations, particular ED date, full Individual exterior and interior) I needed to start the request a little over a year in advance to allow plenty of time for Individual to process and approve my order as close as possible to what I wanted. That it took an extra 3 months on top of that and only after escalating my order complaints to upper management tells how much this Individual ordering process is broken. Great people, lousy process.

ED only gets complicated if you want an Individual car. Other than this, there is not that much that I can add to the ED planning/lessons learned that have not been discussed in this forum. As you can see repeatedly in threads, first and foremost, your dealer must be experienced in ED. Although it is just paperwork, it will affect your desired delivery date if the paperwork and the timing is not done correctly. An experienced CA can do an ED order in minutes and get your desired pickup date in a couple of days. Or get you hanging for weeks.

One thing that I like to point out in particular to forum members is that there is an entry in the ED paperwork that allows your car to be delivered to any dealership in the USA, not necessarily to the selling dealer. In other words, technically you can order an ED car in one dealer and set it up to be redelivered at any other dealer at no cost once it gets to the USA. The $995 Destination and Handling charged in your order covers the whole USA, not just your selling dealer. The only condition is that the entry in the ED paperwork must have the numeric code of the re-delivery destination dealer. And to obtain that code you may or may not be charged by your destination dealer to provide it. I have received quotes from free to $750 to get that code. The main benefit of selecting this alternate re-delivery option is that your car will go from the VDC straight to your selected dealer in the BMW-selected trucking company, saving you time and no need for your selling dealer to ship your car privately to another dealer after being delivered there -two re-deliveries and trucking rides increase the chance of damages to the car, and you will have to deal with that private company on your own if any damages.

Everything else is your own vacation planning. Don't try to push a lot to do and see in a few days and just enjoy a great time with your loved ones. The car is secondary -unless picking it up is the only thing that you are going to do. 



ktc said:


> Huge congratulations! Must have been a relief and yet rewarding to finally get the car after such a process.
> 
> Any advice to those planning an ED? Lessons learned?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

- Dec 28: picked up by trucking company 

BMW Genius provided name of trucking company; calling trucking company gives pickup date and expected dealer arrival. Christmas Holiday on a weekend delayed the pickup for a full week.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Technic said:


> One thing that I like to point out in particular to forum members is that there is an entry in the ED paperwork that allows your car to be delivered to any dealership in the USA, not necessarily to the selling dealer. In other words, technically you can order an ED car in one dealer and set it up to be redelivered at any other dealer at no cost once it gets to the USA. The $995 Destination and Handling charged in your order covers the whole USA, not just your selling dealer. The only condition is that the entry in the ED paperwork must have the numeric code of the re-delivery destination dealer. And to obtain that code you may or may not be charged by your destination dealer to provide it. I have received quotes from free to $750 to get that code. The main benefit of selecting this alternate re-delivery option is that your car will go from the VDC straight to your selected dealer in the BMW-selected trucking company, saving you time and no need for your selling dealer to ship your car privately to another dealer after being delivered there -two re-deliveries and trucking rides increase the chance of damages to the car, and you will have to deal with that private company on your own if any damages.


This is good to know, I went back and looked at the paperwork from our last ED and have the dealer code


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

I would suggest asking for permission to use that code for the next time. I do not think that any dealer will appreciate receiving cars that they have not sold without their permission or compensation.



Eagle11 said:


> This is good to know, I went back and looked at the paperwork from our last ED and have the dealer code


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Technic said:


> I would suggest asking for permission to use that code for the next time. I do not think that any dealer will appreciate receiving cars that they have not sold without their permission or compensation.


Can a dealer refuse to take redelivery of a car?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I have had ED cars delivered to non-selling dealers 4 times: 3X with BMW and a Porsche 997 TT that was purchased in Bellingham WA and delivered to the dealer in Newport Beach CA.

I've paid zero, $400 and $500 to have the ED BMW's delivered to the non-selling dealer. The $400 and $500 so called "courtesy deliveries" were to the same dealer, with the $400 fee two years after the $500 fee. It simply depends on circumstances, personnel, phases of the moon, ...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

A better question would be, why a dealer that did not sell you a car would want to deal with your delivery for nothing and without their consent?

I rather have a willing dealer -one that you showed them how to make money without selling a car- on my side than one that think that you screwed them over.



Eagle11 said:


> Can a dealer refuse to take redelivery of a car?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Technic said:


> A better question would be, why a dealer that did not sell you a car would want to deal with your delivery for nothing and without their consent?


Maybe if they want to continue to do all of the maintenance, warranty work and sell me stuff for 2 BMWs I did not buy there.


----------

